# Agnus Cactus or other Herbal Remedies to aid TTC?



## kathdoug (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi there, hope you are all ok.

Just wondered whether any of you have used any herbal remedies to 'help' with conceiving? 

I am at my 7th attempt now (just insem'ed this week), and I am worried about it not working this time around also.  I think I am just trying to protect myself by thinking that it's not worked this month, so if/when I get neg result I will not be as sad (well, in theory).

I am thinking ahead for next month and wondering if there are any herbal remedies to help.  I've read alot about Agnus Cactus and it seems as though it's only for women who have problems with an irregular cycle.  My cycle is normally 28 days - does anyone know whether it would still be ok to take Agnus Cactus, as it helps aid ovulation.
Thank you


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Is it definitely Agnus cactus, or could it be Agnus castus? I've taken the latter, although I took it to help with PMT issues (which it was effective for, after I'd been taking it for several months). I didn't know that there were any connections to ovulation, although I supposed that it makes sense if it's helping with all the same hormones. 

Do you have any reason to think that there are any issues with you ovulating?


----------



## kathdoug (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi Nismat,  

Sorry, I mean't to say Agnus Castus...LOL  

I was just thinking about taking this incase I am not ovulating.


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Best thing to do would be to get yourself down to the GP on Monday and request a progesterone test (normally they will give you a request form which you just take straight to your local phlebotomy (blood-taking) clinic, wait in the queue and have it done there and then). If you have one at approx day 21, or 7 days after ovulation, your progesterone level indicates whether or not you've actually ovulated. I'm not sure what the actual levels are, but if you've ovulated, your progesterone level rises, because it's the hormone emitted from the corpus luteum that is left from the follicle from which you ovulated. So if you didn't ovulate, there is no corpus luteum, and no rise in progesterone.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I thought that AC was what women also took to aid lowering FSH?


----------

